# Oregon Knife Collector's Show



## Noodle Soup (Feb 14, 2018)

The OKCA show in Eugene Oregon is fast approaching. April 7 and 8th. Biggest knife show on the west coast by far.


----------



## nwdel (Apr 2, 2018)

Do you have a booth? If so, what number, if I can make it I'll stop by to say hi.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 5, 2018)

C9


----------



## Don Nguyen (Apr 5, 2018)

I'll be there wandering around. This time I won't forget and I'll stop by C9.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 5, 2018)

Hope I'm not out to lunch Don!


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks for stopping by Don. Hope you had as good of show as I did.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 22, 2018)

Noodle Soup said:


> The OKCA show in Eugene Oregon is fast approaching. April 7 and 8th. Biggest knife show on the west coast by far.



How was the show? Does Watanabe still come to West coast knife shows?


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 26, 2018)

Keith Sinclair said:


> How was the show? Does Watanabe still come to West coast knife shows?


Watanabe hasn't been to the show for a few years. Wish he would come again. Carter is there along with a number of lesser known names. Dan doesn't have a table, just walks around.


----------

